# How do you tell an age of an ifor williams 505



## Jennypenny (26 October 2008)

Just wondered how to confirm an age of a trailer. Does it say anywhere on the trailer? I can't seem to find an age on it. I brought it the summer I was told it was a few years old.


----------



## Maisy (26 October 2008)

If you rang Ivor Williams and gave them the serial number they would probably have an idea?


----------



## piebaldsparkle (26 October 2008)

Month and year are stamped on the wheels 
	
	
		
		
	


	




 e.g. 02/05 = Feb 2005.


----------

